# What colour is Benetti and Elegance?



## MiceGalaxyDK

These pics is of elegance. she looks exactly like her brother benetti. 

















Benetti caught eating a cornflake :lol: 









Benetti sleeping. in his foodbowl(don't know the exact word  )









I coulden't find more pics of elegance.. 

I hope that you can give me an idea of what these two beauty's are.


----------



## MiceGalaxyDK

anyone?


----------



## Erica08

It's really hard to tell he looks similar to a chinchilla but he is to tan a chin should be gray. Maybe a very light agouti :?


----------



## HemlockStud

Whats were the parents of them if you know? That may help out a bit more on finding out what they are. Though I bet the more experienced breeders will know what they are. :?:


----------



## SarahC

nice colour,almost certain it has chinchilla in the mix.


----------



## MiceGalaxyDK

his mom(trunte) is chocolate double banded blazed his dad(mr white) is a pew, there where 3 in the litter with benetti's colour including him, and 3 himalaya's and one PEW, I doesn't know the parents to mr. white and trunte. :/


----------



## dangermouse

very pretty nouse yu have there...


----------



## Maplewood Stud

benetti is beautiful - i want!!  *steals* hehe x


----------



## SarahC

i think he's very attractive as well,wonder if you can reproduce the colour?


----------



## MiceGalaxyDK

Well, i have 2 more of benetti's colour. 
benetti's sister and another one who's not in family with benetti. 

I've planned a mating between Elegance(benetti's sister) and the other one who is called Bindo.


----------



## SarahC

We will look forward to the results.Would be nice in satin as well.


----------



## lindberg4220

Bringing the thread up again, since Benetti now lives with me 

He hasn't made any babies yet. He was with a female for some time before i had him, but she never had any babies. Now he has been paired up with my Coco since august 5th but she still doesn't show any sign of being pregnant. She actually lost some weight in that period. Hope she does get pregnant some time.

I think Benetti is red/ruby eyed. I noticed he was swaying like albinos tend to do to see properly and i took a pic of him where his eyes looks dark red:










He's such a pretty boy


----------



## Natashia

Benetti is so beautiful, he would be perfect for my Malou :love1


----------



## WillowDragon

It is a fabulous colour!! You should call it 'Oatmeal' hehe!! 

It would look gorgeous satin!

Willow xx


----------



## lindberg4220

Just wanted to give you an update 

Coco is giving birth now 

It's going to be so exciting to see what their babies will look like when they grow some fur.


----------



## Oca2

A/- and double dose of recessive c-locus alleles; could be A/- c*e/c*e or something else, it's hard to tell.

Just an interesting anecdote: in mice pointed varieties on agouti background are unstandardised, but in gerbils there is a variety that's genetically an "agouti siamese." It's called smoke (or white bellied smoke in UK, if I remember correctly).


----------



## lindberg4220

Oca2 said:


> A/- and double dose of recessive c-locus alleles; could be A/- c*e/c*e or something else, it's hard to tell.
> 
> Just an interesting anecdote: in mice pointed varieties on agouti background are unstandardised, but in gerbils there is a variety that's genetically an "agouti siamese." It's called smoke (or white bellied smoke in UK, if I remember correctly).


What colour would that be :?:

I breed gerbils too, so i know that colour, in DK it's called Colourpoint Grey Agouti. Very pretty colour imo.


----------



## lindberg4220

Just a quick photo, from when mom was away from the nest - didn't touch the pups, just lifted the paper away to get one pic and then putting the paper back 

There's nine littles babies :love1


----------



## Oca2

lindberg4220 said:


> What colour would that be :?:


No color really, it's not standardised. A/- c*e/c*e you could call "beige agouti," A/- c*h/c*h "siamese agouti," A/- c*ch/c*h "burmese agouti," and so forth... But these are only descriptive terms, not agreed upon terms for varieties. Besides, in these cases it can be hard to tell the genotype from the phenotype alone making it even more confusing. If you want a standardised name to call it, silver agouti ut (or chinchilla ut, if the mouse has a white belly) could be it.


----------



## lindberg4220

Oca2 said:


> lindberg4220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What colour would that be :?:
> 
> 
> 
> No color really, it's not standardised. A/- c*e/c*e you could call "beige agouti," A/- c*h/c*h "siamese agouti," A/- c*ch/c*h "burmese agouti," and so forth... But these are only descriptive terms, not agreed upon terms for varieties. Besides, in these cases it can be hard to tell the genotype from the phenotype alone making it even more confusing. If you want a standardised name to call it, silver agouti ut (or chinchilla ut, if the mouse has a white belly) could be it.
Click to expand...

Benetti is berkshire and Coco is fox.

What does ut stand for?


----------



## lindberg4220

Just a quick pic of the 4 remaining babies  They are 10 days old today.

Any ideas about their colours? The darkest one (chocolate?) is tan/fox.


----------

